

105,631 Unread Emails - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/105633-unread-emails/

======
sebkomianos
The four exercises he suggests is a nice way to decrease your unread emails
count. Especially if you do it once per week.

However, one of my favorite things to do is have lots of unread emails and
check them every, say, second week. And I doubt I am the only one!

------
Samuel_Michon
I see someone in need of Inbox Zero.

Articles: <http://www.43folders.com/izero>

Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9UjeTMb3Yk>

------
tmcneal
I really enjoyed the writing style of this post.

